# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Blood Test Recommendations/Guidance

## beingthebest

Hey Guys

My mate just got his fasted bloods checked in the morning including cortisol... he is 22, 210 pounds and 11%bf at 5ft 8

He had been running 750mg Test E for 19 weeks, and in the last 6 weeks added Tren A at 75mg EOD and Winstrol 80mg ED oral. Blood test was taken in Week 18 so after 5 weeks of tren and winstrol.

His bloods are as follows with areas of concern *bolded* and in red with avg range of values in brackets.

He also had a 24 hour creatinine clearance check done.


CORTISOL

Cortisol - 597 nmol/L (am 100 - 540) HIGH



HAEMOTOLOGY

Haemoglobin - 161 (130-180)
PCV - 0.53 (0.40-0.54)
MCV - 6.0 (4.5-6.5)
MCH - 27 (27-34) LOW 
MCHC - 304 (320-360) LOW 
RDW - 19 (11-15) HIGH
Platelets - 341 (150-400)
White cells - 11.0 (4.0-11.0)
Neutrophils - 6.5 (2-7.50)
Lymphocytes - 3.4 (1.0-4.00)
Monocytes - 0.8 (0.2-1.0)
Eosinophils - 0.2 (0.0-0.7)
Basophils - 0.1 (0.0-0.2)
ESR - 2mm/hr (0-20)


CREATIVE PROTEIN

C-Reactive Prot - <5 ml/L (<7)


BIOCHEMISTRY 

Sodium - 139 (137-145)
Potassium - 5.0 (3.6-5.4)
Chloride - 104 (98-111)
Bicarbonate - 25 (22-31)
Urea - 8.3 mmol/L (3.2-7.4) HIGH 
Creatinine - 99 umol/L (60-110)
eGFR - 83 ml/min (>89) LOW
Bilirubin - 9 (<21)
ALP - 51 (50-130)
GGT - 13 (<64)
ALT - 88 (<45) HIGH 
AST - 48 (<34) HIGH
Protein - 71 (63-82)
Albumin - 47 (35-50)
Globulin - 24 (22-39)

IRON STUDIES


Iron - 13 (10-30) LOW
Transferrin - 4.3 (1.8-3.6) HIGH 
Tr Sat - 12 (12-45) LOW
Ferritin - 70 (20-300)

ENDOCRINOLOGY

ACTH Level - 39.7 pmol/L (0.0-12.0) HIGH 
Growth Hormone 2.2 mU/L (0.0-15.0) DO NOT KNOW IF THIS IS LOW FOR HIS AGE?

SERUM INSULIN

Insulin - 7 mU/L (No range)

Glucose - 4.0 mmol/L (3.4-5.4)


*CREATININE CLEARANCE*

Urine Volume - 4.5 L/24hr
Serum/Plasma Creatinine - 99 umol/L (60-110)
Urine Creatinine - 6.1 mmol/L
Urine Creatinine - 27 mmol/Day (>6.0)

Creatinine Clearance - 191ml/min (85-125) HIGH


Urinary Protein

Urine Protein - 0.09 g/L
Urine Protein - 0.41 g/24 hours (<0.15) HIGH



So those are his levels.... since receiving his bloods he has dropped the Winstrol and Tren A.

He has also reduced his Test E to 250mg.

What other recommendations can you guys make?

He has started Humanofort, 3g Vitamin C and Phosphatidyl Serine 100mg x 3 daily to reduce Cortisol and ACTH levels.

I dont know what to recommend for him about the others however? 

What do you guys think?

----------


## beingthebest

bump

----------


## stevey_6t9

looks like hes got some form of anemia maybe macrocystic microchromic, he needs to up his iron, b12, folate.

the high urea is from excess protein, though im little worried as excess urine protein and low GFR rate is an indication of early onset of leaky kidney disease.

the high cortisol/liver enzymes could be normal, as it was a morning test + high amounts of weight training, though i would seek further tests, tell your friend to follow this up.

----------


## beingthebest

yeh i said same thing about cortisol and liver...

main problem was the iron/urea

although interestingly enough his urea was at 15 mmol/L last month... yet this month its down to 8.3

----------


## stevey_6t9

> yeh i said same thing about cortisol and liver...
> 
> main problem was the iron/urea
> 
> although interestingly enough his urea was at 15 mmol/L last month... yet this month its down to 8.3


urea doesnt suprise me, all our high protein diets cause it. your mate is fine though.

----------


## beingthebest

dont u love it that blood tests are free in aus haha

----------


## stevey_6t9

thanks medicare lol

----------


## Vettester

Like Stevey mentioned, add some iron, B12 and other supplements to get your iron up, and eat your spinach!

The enzymes (ALT/AST) are probably elevated from the Winstrol , presuming it was the oral version that "your friend" took. Tell him to look at some UDCA to help with liver support if he runs a future cycle that is similar. These numbers should drop and gradually improve with that the compounds have been dropped.

----------


## big_ron

> thanks medicare lol


hmm yes but my doc was nearly gunna say no to my last blood test because it cost the goverment $$ fvckin bitch

----------


## Pkk

> hmm yes but my doc was nearly gunna say no to my last blood test because it cost the goverment $$ fvckin bitch


Any public doc? I live in aus and didn't know it's free

----------


## tembe

yep any gp or anything..

----------


## mg0922

hey everyone , im new to the thread and forums in general, im talking to others on this site about my new cycle im about to start but i wanted to get blood work done before, which ive heard is a good idea. I have a question about it though.... What kind of test do I tell the doctor i want to get?? I dont know the names of them. But i wanna make sure im good to go for this cycle.. Do you all know what the test id be asking for is called??

THKS
MG

----------


## mg0922

awesome ! THX

----------


## stevey_6t9

lol your welcome.

----------

